# Wifi n...ac avec connexion internet fibre 200 mega



## stéphane83 (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Bénéficiant depuis peu de la fibre 200 mega et ne comprenant pas trop tous ces "paramètres et informations de débits " (mise à part que c'est effectivement plus rapide) j'aurais voulu savoir si le wifi n 5 GHz était "suffisant" pour profiter de cette connexion rapide sur un imac.
Au niveau des informations systèmes de l'ordinateur je suis sur un canal 5Ghz en 450 mbps.
(Alt + icone airport).
Donc, d'après mes conclusions la fibre étant de 200 mbps mon wifi ne sature donc pas la rapidité de la connexion internet.
Bref, je me demande si c'est si simple...
J'ai fait un test de connexion sur Internet et que cela soit en ethernet ou wifi le résultat est calculé avec un taux de 250000 what si it?
Merci pour vos éclaircissements je comprends rien ....pfffff


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2013)

Fais un test de débit avec *SpeedTest*... Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test ...en choisissant le point le plus proche de chez toi.

En ethernet tu auras quasiment les 100 % de ta bande passante, par contre en WiFi, il faudra t'attendre à perdre entre 30 et 40 % de ta bande passante.

En ethernet la connexion restera stable...




En WiFi...


 

 

 



...ça baisse pas mal en faisant le yoyo.

A la base j'ai une connexion théorique de 100 Mbits/s. Normalement je devrais passer à 200 Mbits/s dans les prochains jours.

Pour coller un screenshot dans ta réponse, en fin de test, il faut cliquer sur Share this result, clic sur Forum, clic sur Copy et Coller dans ta réponse.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2013)

J'ai été un peu rapide dans ma réponse, car j'ai oublié de préciser que les tests que j'ai fait ne sont valables que pour la fréquence en *2,4 GHz*. Mon iMac étant de 2011, je ne peux pas être en  802.11ac, mais seulement en 802.11a/b/g/n.

Maintenant avec la plupart des FAI il est possible d'activer la fréquence en 5 GHz et de la choisir par défaut dans la WiFi de son Mac. Donc, voici mes résultats WiFi en *5 GHz*...



 

 



...les résultats sont bien meilleurs, mais pas la stabilité parce que ça continue à faire le yoyo. Rien ne vaut une bonne connexion en ethernet, mais sur les portables, bien chosir son canal et sa fréquence.


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai été un peu rapide dans ma réponse, car j'ai oublié de préciser que les tests que j'ai fait ne sont valables que pour la fréquence en *2,4 GHz*. Mon iMac étant de 2011, je ne peux pas être en  802.11ac, mais seulement en 802.11a/b/g/n.
> 
> Maintenant avec la plupart des FAI il est possible d'activer la fréquence en 5 GHz et de la choisir par défaut dans la WiFi de son Mac. Donc, voici mes résultats WiFi en *5 GHz*...
> 
> ...



Oui voilà sur mon imac en 5 GHz j'ai une vitesse de connexion de 450 mbps et en faisant le test de la vitesse internet fibre (200mega) sur un site adapté et bien je n'ai pas de différence entre le wifi et l'ethernet : j'ai une Time capsule 2013 qui se trouve très près.
J'ai l'impression que dans ton test les débits sont très proches de l'ethernet.
Ensuite bien sur il faut que le réseau ne soit pas utilisé par d'autres usages (streaming, AirPlay par exemple) ce qui ralentira la vitesse du net je pense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

Voici les résultats : je comprends rien à ces mesures....pffff!
Calcul du débit descendant = 28525 kbit/s
Mesure du débit montant...
Emission 128ko...
Temps d'émission = 0.1190 s
Calcul du débit montant = 8812 kbit/s
Calcul du temps de latence...
Latence = 17.25 ms
Etablissement de l'indice de performance global...
Calcul de l'indice composite = 102
Mesures terminées.


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> ...Pour coller un screenshot dans ta réponse, en fin de test, il faut cliquer sur *Share this result*, clic sur *Forum*, clic sur *Copy* et *Coller* dans ta réponse.



Cela aurait été plus clair si tu avais coller ton screenshot.

Ce qui est sûr maintenant, c'est que d'utiliser la fréquence en *5 GHz* améliore la qualité du signal WiFi. Il reste encore les impondérables des murs, cloisons, interférences, etc. Mais bon, avec une connexion en 200 Mbits/s tu ne devrais pas rencontrer de problèmes.

Il faut savoir que ton taux de latence ou ping de 17 ms est un peu élevé, plus celui-ci est bas, meilleure est la connexion, surtout pour les gamers qui jouent en réseau _(lags)_.

Pour le taux d'occupation en téléchargement, c'est facile à comprendre. Si tu télécharges un seul fichier à 10 Mo/s tu seras au maximum de ta bande passante. Par contre en téléchargeant 2 fichiers, la bande passante sera divisée par 2, soit 5 Mo/s par fichier. Donc, pour 10 fichiers en même temps, chacun prendra 1 Mo/s.

Tu fais parti des privilégiés en 200 Mbits/s, car les chiffres que j'annonce en téléchargement seront le double pour toi. Image tous ceux qui ont une petite connexion en ADSL et qui se trainent ?


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Septembre 2013)

Merci !
Le débit descendant que j'obtiens ne correspond en rien avec par exemple tes mesures.

Calcul du débit descendant = 28525 kbit/s

Par rapport à une offre fibre à 200 mega je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est correct.


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Merci !
> Le débit descendant que j'obtiens ne correspond en rien avec par exemple tes mesures.
> 
> Calcul du débit descendant = 28525 kbit/s
> ...



Fais le screenshot STP de SpeedTest. Sinon tu es chez quel FAI ?

Deux liens officiels de mesure de FAI français...
- http://testdebit.numericable.fr
- Test de débit optimisé pour le trés haut débit


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Fais le screenshot STP de SpeedTest. Sinon tu es chez quel FAI ?
> 
> Deux liens officiels de mesure de FAI français...
> - http://testdebit.numericable.fr
> - Test de débit optimisé pour le trés haut débit



J'ai tenté de faire le test mais je n'ai pas flash malheureusement.
Je suis chez orange.


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai tenté de faire le test mais je n'ai pas flash malheureusement.
> Je suis chez orange.



Malheureusement chez Orange, leur test spécifique ne marche pas encore pour le moment pour Mac... DSLtest : le débit de votre ligne ADSL - Assistance Orange

Mais si tu fais le screenshot de SpeedTest, ce serait vraiment plus clair.


----------



## polska77 (28 Septembre 2013)

va chez Free tu as parfois du 500/500 alors que la tu as bridé à 200/5


----------

